# Ajuda com cálculo de chuva (pluviômetro)



## MuriloRodrigues (18 Dez 2009 às 14:42)

Adquiri um pluviômetro manual retangular tipo funil. Dois lados medem 5,8 cm e os outros dois lados medem 12.8 cm. Embaixo do pluviômetro existe uma garrafa para coleta da chuva. Como calculo a quantidade de chuva que caiu por metro quadrado em milímetros?


----------

